
Introduction to EC2 Container Service - benjaminwootton
http://www.infoq.com/articles/intro-aws-ecs/
======
jlgaddis
How many times are you gonna submit this? Twice in less than 24 hours is
enough, IMO (especially since it was also submitted a third time in this same
24 hour period).

